# Tablet for driver



## random_variables (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi all

I just started driving uber and thinking about getting an LTE tablet. I am doing both uberx and ubereat, any recommendations on which tablet? Tmobile has this alcatel 3t for free, but wonder if this enough for the app itself. Also, how do you handle calls or texts from customers? thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

random_variables said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just started driving uber and thinking about getting an LTE tablet. I am doing both uberx and ubereat, any recommendations on which tablet? Tmobile has this alcatel 3t for free, but wonder if this enough for the app itself. Also, how do you handle calls or texts from customers? thanks a lot for the help.


'Why a tablet if you're only doing X and eats? in any event, get an Android, as crap Apple doesn't multitask.


----------



## random_variables (Sep 25, 2019)

I just like to have a bigger screen


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

random_variables said:


> I just like to have a bigger screen


'Right on. In that case, any Tablet will do, as you're not going to be asking much of it. I'd check eBay. Just make sure it's unlocked, and no more than a couple of years old. Naturally, you want any operating system OTHER than Apple's iOS.


----------



## random_variables (Sep 25, 2019)

any issues when with text/call both to and from the client when using a tablet?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

random_variables said:


> any issues when with text/call both to and from the client when using a tablet?


Idt tablets are usually phones...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

random_variables said:


> any issues when with text/call both to and from the client when using a tablet?


You couldn't do Uber with just a tablet. None of them (that I'm aware of) have any phone capabilities. You'd still need your phone for text/calls.


----------



## random_variables (Sep 25, 2019)

Ok, just to clarify so while your tablet is open with the driver app, your phone will still ring when clicking the contact button on the tablet driver app?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

And what about when you go in to pickup your UberEats? Going to haul that big ass tablet into the restaurant each time?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

random_variables said:


> Ok, just to clarify so while your tablet is open with the driver app, your phone will still ring when clicking the contact button on the tablet driver app?


Uber only allows you to be logged into one device at a time. Lyft allows 2.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You couldn't do Uber with just a tablet. None of them (that I'm aware of) have any phone capabilities. You'd still need your phone for text/calls.


It is very possible to use a tablet with data-only to run the Uber nav.

I drive with two phones: I have a big phone that I use only for Uber, which has an AT&T LTE-data-only SIM (it has no cell phone or SMS/MMS capability(*)). I also have my regular cell phone (on Sprint). When I am running Uber nav on the data-only device, I can receive or send messages to the passenger just fine in the Uber app (that does not use cellular). When I call the pax, I can choose "use Data" and that works fine too.

The only time I get a call or text on my Sprint cell phone are the confirmation text when I log into the Uber website, or when Uber sends me a "new Quests are available!" message.

If you can "tether" your tablet to your cell phone (share Internet from phone to tablet), then I don't see any reason that you couldn't use a wifi-only tablet for Uber nav.

Note that Lyft does not work very well with a data-only device, because pax calls and texts use your cellular service, not data through the nav app.

(*) https://www.bestbuy.com/site/freedo...in-1-lte-sim-card-kit/6296211.p?skuId=6296211 5GB/month for a year, $150 but goes on sale for $120 every few months.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Ignatowski said:


> It is very possible to use a tablet with data-only to run the Uber nav.
> 
> I drive with two phones: I have a big phone that I use only for Uber, which has an AT&T LTE-data-only SIM (it has no cell phone or SMS/MMS capability(*)). I also have my regular cell phone (on Sprint). When I am running Uber nav on the data-only device, I can receive or send messages to the passenger just fine in the Uber app (that does not use cellular). When I call the pax, I can choose "use Data" and that works fine too.
> 
> ...


I guess you can use your phone for Lyft and the tethered tablet for Uber.


----------



## BrianD199 (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been using tablet for 4 years and 8 months about and phone nearby both mounted in a ford fusion 2014 using proclips mounts, galaxy tab s and galaxy s10 currently, just need a force orientation app on tablet as i use it in landscape.I use hotspot on my phone for internet for tablet. They had fixed numbers before for both lyft and uber but now its random i believe but if i need to call a passenger i just open the app on the phone while its already loaded on tablet.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> crap Apple


This is the most important thing you wrote.

People pay attention!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Do not get anything until you find a car mount for the tablet. 
Also, the bigger screen would be great but you need the phone, too.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

That's just too much crap to keep up with... Buy a used Samsung Note and settle for a close to 7"screen... Multiple devices sound like just another driver distraction.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

iPhone 10 linked to iPad mini works for me. They both have to be in the same iCloud account in order to be in sync


----------

